# Surf Side next Am.



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm going to SS to meet my oldest son and kids do alittle beach fishing in the morning. I'm going to put out some old lines for Sharks and Drums and do some Trout fishing if the surf is decent.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Send a report when you get back. Thinking of going saturday morning. Thanks


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

I will be out there in the early afternoon. Staying till Saturday.


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

It was pretty rough and stained with minimal bait activity today at Quintana beach, but maybe it will calm down tomorrow.


----------



## txsharkhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll be there between access 4-6 tomorrow from about 7 am till 3pm. Bright blue f-150. I will be wearing a bright yellow Tx- shark fishing . Com 
shirt


----------



## MATT WAYNE (Jul 20, 2011)

I was out there all day yesterday (7-4). Rough dirty water+tons of seaweed= no fish....

Hope you have better luck then me! 

Thanks,
MW


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

txsharkhunter said:


> I'll be there between access 4-6 tomorrow from about 7 am till 3pm. Bright blue f-150. I will be wearing a bright yellow Tx- shark fishing . Com
> shirt


I'm leaving Deer Park in **** 20 min. I will be between BA6 & SLP. Red Jeep wrangler.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Let us know how the weed is when yall get down there. I plan on fishing saturday in that same area if the weed isn't too bad.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Good luck buddy! Hope the weed lets you fish.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I also want to go this Sat but I'm waiting for the first good weed report. I got pretty spoiled the week of 6/25-29 with the green flat water.


----------



## txsharkhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

No weed!!! Full report to come


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

The water was still ruff and dirty, but the weeds were up on the shore. We wade casted three long lines with mullet and large shad. then I fixed up some bait poles for the kids and they were happy. They caught a bunch of Whittings and hardheads and one Bonnethead Shark. After lunch one of the boys caught a sand trout, and the other caught a hook in index finger. A two hour trip to the ER and the hook was removed and all is well now.
I left the beach alittle after 2:00Pm, and the water was clearing up and turning green
Good Luck to the guys going tomorrow,. I hope the is still green and fishable.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the ER trip, but the rest of the fishing trip sounded like the kids had a good time.


----------

